# cycle carriers in Spain



## squibnocket (Nov 25, 2013)

Hi, All, 
This is my first of hopefully many postings on this forum, I have a question regarding driving in Spain, my question is; We are travelling from Bilbao to Altea in january and being keen cyclists we are bringing our bikes on a towball mounted bike rack on the back of our vehicle the bike rack is approximately 1 metre long, can i drive on Spanish roads with this rack on the back of my CAR?, we have travelled through Spain with our motorhome and bike rack on the rear with no problems, but is it the same for cars? we do not want to upset the Guardia civil. Thank you in advance for your comments. Regards Dave.............


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

They will want a chevron marker on the back of the bikes.
this is the correct one;
Rear Hazard Chevron Vehicle Marker [HVM351] - £13.56 : ( Here they are white & red )
but most people just use the 54cm x 54 cm square ones.
What you must ensure is that not only can all the vehicle lights be seen but the number plate also, & from side angles. This is why to ensure 100% no problems most people will use a plug in light/number plate board., attached to the bikes.


----------



## squibnocket (Nov 25, 2013)

Hi Gus-Lopez,
 Thankyou for your reply, The bike rack we are using has a built in light board (thule 9053) I would have used the traditional square red-white board, but was not aware of the chevron vehicle marker, so will purchase one/two of those, Thanks again for your advice, very much appreciated. Dave.....


----------

